# Abgerundete Kanten



## restfulsilence (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

Ist sicher eine ganz blöde anfänger frage, aber irgendwie bekomme ich es bei Photoshop nicht hin, das wenn ich eine Rechteck Markierung mache, die Ecken abgerundet werden. Wenn ich "Weiche Kante" verwende, wird ja die Füllung später immer schwächer nach aussen, aber ich möchte eine einheitliche/kräftige Farbe behalten und trotzdem runde kanten!

Etwas umständlich ausgedrückt, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll. Ich hoffe irgendjemand weiss was ich meine und kann mir helfen

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Dezember 2002)

Wechseln zu ImageReady ( ist bei Photoshop dabei)

oder

Menü: Auswahl - Auswahl  verändern - Auswahl abrunden


----------



## restfulsilence (31. Dezember 2002)

Da gefällt mir das ODER aber besser! 

danke für die schnelle antwort, war wohl wirklich ne dumme frage, da ich das übersehen habe!

cu


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (31. Dezember 2002)

Warum zum Geier sollte man in ImageReady Auswahlen abrunden?!?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

ich machs mal kurz und papp nur ein Bildchen hin, sollte selbsterklärend sein. Photoshop machts natürlich.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi nochmal,

hab schnell ein Videotutorial (mit Audio) zu dem Thema erstellt, wo du noch mehr Möglichkeiten lernst.
klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## restfulsilence (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi!

@Lightbox:
Klasse Tutorial, find ich echt super das du dir die arbeit gemacht hast! 

danke!

cu


----------

